# Megarachne servinei - largest spider to ever live



## Gail

Thought I'd share a few snippets of various web site about this prehistoric spider.  Can you imagine having one of these in your collection!  Wow.  I wonder what their temperment was?  

"A new family, Megarachnidae Araneida, had to be established when this beautfully detailed giant spider was discovered. Found in rocks of the Upper Carboniferous in St. Louis Province, Argentina, it represents the largest known spider ever to have walked on Earth. 

Living some 300 million years ago, it had a 15mm (0.5") circular eye containing three pairs of lenses at the centre of its head. The length of this specimen is 34cm (16"): it would have had a leg span of some 50cm (20")!"

"It's believed that the largest spider that ever lived was almost half a metre long, with huge shovel-like jaws, possibly for digging into soil or deep leaf mould. It is called Megarachne servinei and was preserved in Upper Carboniferous rocks in Brazil."

Gail


----------



## Alex S.

*Megarachne*

Hey Gail, I dont usually post in the tarantula forum but when it comes to Megarachne.... absolutely incredible spider. Just to let everyone know they were not a theraphosid, like gail said, of their own family.

Alex S.


----------



## savian

Is there any drawing of it or pics of what they found.  I would like to see it.


----------



## Gail

Here's a link to a fossil picture that I found

http://www.aldex.co.uk/aspr/aps4.htm

Gail


----------



## Henry Kane

That would be really cool if they could make a reproduction of what it might have looked like. Like a sculpture or statue or whatever. To scale of course. The fossil is quite impressive but still leaves a lot to the imagination. 

Atrax


----------



## Gail

I've got a better idea - find one preserved in amber, extract it's genetic juices and clone it!!  Quite a pipe dream but wouldn't it be just too cool  

Gail


----------



## Henry Kane

Yeah, does sound like a pipe dream (more like a 4 hose hookah dream for that matter...not that I condone THOSE kind of dreams whatsoever  ) but you're right, that would be INSANE cool!

Atrax


----------



## SkyeSpider

... Until the giant spiders were prooved to have superior intellect to ours, then they take over the world!! =D 

Yeah, it's one of those days


----------



## belewfripp

How exactly would that be a bad thing?


----------



## Gail

Just a thought...


----------



## savian

Ah to dream the impossible dream.     Thanks for the link by the way.


----------



## hobofied

*Sorry folks*

Upon taking recent interest in spiders... I stumbled upon THIS:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/02/050222192426.htm

Aiye...


----------



## Czalz

TheEternal said:
			
		

> ... Until the giant spiders were prooved to have superior intellect to ours, then they take over the world!! =D
> 
> Yeah, it's one of those days


 sounds like pinky and the brain


----------



## kutlu

Sorry to burst any bubbles but the prehistoric spider was actually a sea creature of some sort and is not classified as a spider.


----------



## Mez

Is there lots of soil and leaf mold in the sea, then?


----------



## Mojo Jojo

kutlu said:


> Sorry to burst any bubbles but the prehistoric spider was actually a sea creature of some sort and is not classified as a spider.


How do you burst a bubble that is almost 9 years old?


----------



## Moltar

kutlu said:


> Sorry to burst any bubbles but the prehistoric spider was actually a sea creature of some sort and is not classified as a spider.


Perhaps that was discovered sometime during the nine years since this thread was created.

Edit: Oh, Dragonfly got there first...


----------



## sjl197

To understand why Megarachne is not a spider, do some searching on the group Eurypterida, or eurypterids.

The current view seems to be theyre something more like Horseshoe crabs (which are actually closer to spider and scorpions than real crabs), but in a group of their own called  Eurypterida or water scorpions.


but dont worry, Dr Selden just announced another fossil of a proper giant spider to keep you all interested.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13134505

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

damnit, as i saw this thread in the tarantula forum, i didnt see that Zoltan had just posted a details of this giant Nephila already !

He moves faster than a Scolopendra.


----------



## asher

BileDrunk said:


> That would be really cool if they could make a reproduction of what it might have looked like. Like a sculpture or statue or whatever. To scale of course. The fossil is quite impressive but still leaves a lot to the imagination.
> 
> Atrax


I saw a life-size model (fairly realistic) of the largest spider fossil ever found in the Museum of Zoology in Cambridge a couple of months ago, it was huge!

Here's the only picture of it I could find


----------

